# superthrive and LOWRYDER 2



## DRCHRONICLOVER420 (Jul 7, 2008)

can this be used? when, and how much?


----------



## Mutt (Jul 8, 2008)

Some people swear by it some others hate it. I use it when I transplant. It is NOT a fert. its B1 supplement and has a growth hormone in it. Few good growers I know use it for cloning as well  (edit: but your lowryder grower so thats out...)
But only use 1/2 strength IMO and not in flowering. just my two bits.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Jul 17, 2008)

Why not flowering?


----------

